# PPL-1 vs HPG-1



## NoradMTB (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi,

Im rather new to grease stuff and i discovered two grease which Park Tool produce: The PPL-1 and the HPG-1.

Park Tool Polylube 1000 Grease PPL1 | Chain Reaction Cycles

Park Tool HPG-1 Park Tool High Performance Grease | Chain Reaction Cycles

I just wanted to know if the HPG-1 can be used to replace the PPL-1. (Which mean can i only use the HPG-1 on any parts of the bike or it is intended for specific parts only so both must be used on different parts) it wasn't clear to me. But maybe in the end... a grease is a grease. 

This thread is not about which grease is best... i know there are many grease out there that perform differently in many condition. Just wanted to know about the use of this one specific grease.

Thanks!


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Everyone knows that Motorex 2000 is the best grease. Park Tool no no


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

NoradMTB said:


> I just wanted to know if the HPG-1 can be used to replace the PPL-1. (Which mean can i only use the HPG-1 on any parts of the bike or it is intended for specific parts only so both must be used on different parts) it wasn't clear to me. But maybe in the end... a grease is a grease.


Yes, you could use the HPG-1 anywhere the PPL-1 can be used. I've used the PPL-1 and it's fine, haven't used the other but I'm guessing it's a bit higher quality and stickier lube.

There is a difference, my fav all-rounder is Shimano which I've heard is rebranded Motorex. Very sticky and long lasting.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Motorex 2000 is one of my favorites. Actually, I have several favorites. It all depends on the application and the objective.

Besides, Motorex 2000 has a really cool color.


----------



## NoradMTB (Jan 31, 2016)

So basically no one recommand Park Tool PPL-1 grease ? Motorex 2000 doesn't seem easy to find in Canada through.. but still maybe i should give it a try. 

But why Park Tool one is not one of the best option ? I though it was a good brand.

Thanks!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

PPL-1 is quality grease. 

HPG-1 is quality grease

What do you intend to use it for?


----------



## NoradMTB (Jan 31, 2016)

General bearing greasing, hubs, frame pivots, bottom bracket, etc.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Either will accomplish the task just fine.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

NoradMTB said:


> So basically no one recommand Park Tool PPL-1 grease ?





J.B. Weld said:


> I've used the PPL-1 and it's fine


Works just fine.


----------



## NoradMTB (Jan 31, 2016)

Alright thanks all!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

FWIW

The Park HPG seems to be Motorex waterproof grease. Same stringyness, color, smell. E13 uses it on all their stuff. Leads me to believe is may be a better water proofing grease than Polylube? and is more expensive. 

I wonder how it compares to the Motorex 2000.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

FastBanana said:


> FWIW
> 
> The Park HPG seems to be Motorex waterproof grease. Same stringyness, color, smell.


Color? Did Park change the color? The HPG-1 that I saw was kind of a dark blue. Not the neonish yellow of Motorex 2000


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> Color? Did Park change the color? The HPG-1 that I saw was kind of a dark blue. Not the neonish yellow of Motorex 2000


It's dark blue. I'm talking about Motorex's general use grease. Same dark blue color. Can't remember the exact wording, it's in a box somewhere.

Good stuff tho

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ah...ok, I've never used the general use stuff, just the Motorex 2000. 

BTW, I can no longer find the Motorex 2000 in the 4 ounce tube (100 g). I can find tubs and grease gun cartridges, but not in the small tubes. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

Avoid PPL-1, that grease will stain your frame paint.
There are better options like motorex, white lightning 

The HPG-1, is often recommended as bearing grease and it’s thicker than PPL-1, or white lightning.

And yes... Motorex 2000 isn’t available in 4 oz, only in a big size tub, a 32 oz jar I think.


Erick


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

There are several available grease type lubricants that are heavy on the dye that will stain light colored paints. Exercise caution when applying any grease and it's a non-issue.


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> There are several available grease type lubricants that are heavy on the dye that will stain light colored paints. Exercise caution when applying any grease and it's a non-issue.


I've learned it on the hard way...

Erick


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Interesting

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

i just bought a tub of maxima waterproof grease it looks thick and was about 7 bucks for 16oz


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Maxima, that's what it was. Maxima waterproof looks like parks HPL

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

